# Where to buy wholesale christian Inspirational Tee's



## love2knowhow (Jul 17, 2011)

Being that I don't have a heat transfer machine...yet....I am looking for a wholesaler of long sleeved, heat transferred Tee's with funny, inspirational sayings like "got jesus?" or God Answers Knee mail." 

I have searched relentlessly, all over the internet for wholesaler's but either can only find retailers of the tee's or just the transfers and blank tee's only. 

I know there has to be someone out here who sells these shirts at good re-sellable prices...right?


----------



## hedsteve (Sep 8, 2009)

How many are you looking for? Might make sense to contract the job (I'll do it) to a screen printer for a wholesale rate.


----------



## love2knowhow (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi, yeah, it would make sense to contract it out but I'm very new to all this and thought most screen printer's only did screen printing jobs, so I never bothered inquiring. 

I just figured I'd find someone who makes these and sells them in bulk and I could just pick and choose the one's I want (like at the flea market).  

For me, this is a new venture and would be *feeling* my way around selling, so I would start off small (about 50-100 shirts or so) with a couple of graphics, until I build up my clientele/word of mouth, see which one's they like most and sell more. Does that make sense?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

@love2knowhow what keywords did you search for in your research?

Here's a couple of links that should get you started:

Cross for You | Adult Apparel

Wholesale Christian Shirts | Wholesale Christian Apparel

Wholesale Christian T-shirts : Christian sweat shirts : Christian shirts

NOTW Christian Wholesale Shirts -


----------



## love2knowhow (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks for your help but I have looked all over the web for wholesalers of the inspirational graphic tee's I (and so many others!) enjoy. Even have come across those you mentioned but none were the right fit, for various reasons: Not the exact graphics I want, not wanting to resell and thus, basically promote and brand someone else's idea/items (Kerusso) or wholesale items that were (clearly not true wholesale) marked up. *Sighing*

I believe I have found a company out of NC. I will contact them to see if we can do business.


----------



## sohun (Nov 17, 2010)

Still looking for Christian Shirts? maybe this site can help 
Christian Shirt

i saw package there including the e-shopping cart store for home base business


----------



## animarket (Jul 8, 2010)

Kerusso drop ships, which is nice. But as you said they are not true wholesale (because they dropship). They also don't offer hardly anything in long sleeve. Otherwise, they are a great company to work with. NOTW doesn't drop ship, but they usually mark their inventory down to closeout prices, and you can get some good deals.


----------



## rlaubert (Aug 14, 2011)

Contact me, I can help. I have access to thousands of transfers as well as DTG to print custom tees. We can work out an arrangement.


----------

